# Okay, which one is the silver bar?



## sev3ns0uls (Jul 2, 2011)

some people are confusing me.

#1









or

#2


----------



## jabadao (Jun 11, 2011)

The first is ash-red bar and the second blue bar dilute (silver bar).


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

I'm old school the first bird would be a silver the second would a dun bar. Now the genetics people here would call the first one an ash red bar or a mealy and the second a blue bar dilute witch would be a silver.
Dave


----------



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

Both of the above are correct. The homer people in particular call ash red bars "Silvers" but in genetic terms (and in most fancy pigeon breeds) true "Silver" is a blue dilute (like the second bird).


----------

